# Best fantasy world



## nemesis (Jun 10, 2003)

When I read the Hobbit I wanted to live there it was that good. When I saw the Lord of the Rings films I never wished for that. Fantasy worlds are not dependent upon the tecnhical abilities of the author as much as the vision. Sometimes the two appear inconsummerate.


----------



## nightwalker (Jun 12, 2003)

Any world that works,, that draws you in.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 16, 2003)

The Hobbit and the LOTR were always part of the same world - they just covered different aspects of it.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 19, 2003)

What is the question?  The best conceptualization, or the one where you would like to hang your hat?

For conceptualization I would have to go and re-read all the books to decide which is done better.  When you can feel that every question you have could be answered, that would be the best.

As for hanging my hat - I'll go for the Alan Dean Foster Spellsinger series.  I would love to live in a world where animals are on the same footing (pawing?) as humans.  It just fascinates me.


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 19, 2003)

The best fantasy world ever is the one I'm currently working on.  Because noone knows it like I do and I don't know another world like I know it.

:}


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey, own works not allowed - otherwise I vote for my own "Chronicles of Empire" series. ;D


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 23, 2003)

Since my own world doesn't cout..... :{

Middle Earth is my favorite.  I love the detail and care that Tolkien used in describing it.  Also, it was the first fantasy world I had ever read about.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2003)

I make that two straight votes for Tolkien so far - and I think I'll add my own vote to Middle-Earth.  It was the mythology as much as anything that brought it to life.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2003)

If I enjoy the book then I enjoy the world. It's only the best for that story. Tolkien is great but he's one of many flavours. Don't discount all others. *smile*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2003)

Good point Arch. I guess if you enjoy the book then you must enjoy the world. 

I wonder if there are any exceptions to that, though - for example, you liked the world but not the story - or you liked the story but not the world??


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2003)

Btw - welcome to the chronicles-network, teddyrux! Sincere apologies for not welcoming you earlier. :


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome.  No apologies necessary.


----------



## Arch (Jul 3, 2003)

Exceptions? Hard to tell. Different authors take world building to different degrees.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2016)

The world of the Malazan series by Steven Erikson. This world a has vast history which is on the order 300,000 years . It is amazing wold people with so match character human and otherwise. I cannot do any kind of justice describing this place .    When you read it at time it seems like your almost living it. The way Erikson readers and describes a battle is intense and personal ,   that after you through reading about about  them, your tired because its almost like your a participant in the battle.  That's how good it is.


----------



## Eli Grey (Dec 7, 2016)

The Wizard of Oz. There didn't seem to be too much of a threat there, so I could just sleep all day and not give a....


----------



## Vince W (Dec 7, 2016)

I love Middle-Earth, but I think my favourite fantasy world is Hyboria where Conan roamed, loved, killed, and ruled.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'd say that while Tolkien's is high up there, the Land created by Stephen Donaldson in his Thomas Covenant series is tops for me.

Although not nearly as complex or detailed, the world created by Steven Brust in his Vlad Taltos tales is interesting, as is Roger Zelazny's Amber (and all the shadows) in his Chronicles of Amber.


----------



## Vaz (Dec 7, 2016)

Middle Earth, for me. After reading the books and seeing the movies it's one of the only worlds I've felt a strange sadness about because it doesn't actually exist...


----------



## aThenian (Dec 7, 2016)

Middle Earth.  (Sensing a theme here.)

I also think I'd like to live in Narnia - though not when it was eternal winter.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2016)

The Hyborian Age of Conan. It's a bit cobbled together but ,  the end result is pretty good.


----------



## The Great Snook (Dec 14, 2016)

Midkemia for me.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 2, 2021)

No Middle-Earth for me. I'd check out Fantastica in The Neverending Story--it strikes me as more interesting than the mostly Germanic-based griminess of a previous civilization (Middle-Earth, as Tolkien has said, is just ancient Earth populated by mythical beings).


----------

